# Frozen impeller



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

My brother went to use the 11528LE last week, and informed me that the auger isn't turning and everything is locked up. He told me the last time he used it that he chewed up a newspaper, but it was working after the obstruction was removed.
I didn't get a chance to diagnose until yesterday. First thinking he threw another belt (like he always seems to). So I pull the cover and all the belts look intact and in place. I need to see what's going on under power, so I start it up. Drive system works fine, but when I go to engage the auger, the belt just tightens down around the pulley and nothing happens, nothing spins. Nothing spins with the belt loose, nothing with it tight. No snow or ice appear to block the impeller. Next step was to pull the housing and see If I could get something to spin. I get the housing off and then finally I get some movement, but for the life of me I couldn't figure out what was causing the drag. Then I finally figured it out...I has been so cold for the past month straight, that snow has NOT melted off the machine between use, even when garaged. Snow had worked it's way behind the impeller and up against the back of the housing, then when in the garage, it would melt, but only partially...just enough to refreeze into rock hard ice, the ice would expand and act like a wedge locking up the impeller solid to the housing. 
Never had I thought this scenario possible, I figured with 11hp it would just power through and break it loose. 
Not true... looks like I may have to start heating the garage.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have him brush most of the snow off before he puts it away and run the auger long enough to dry itself out. Also, most blowers have a small hole in the back behind the impeller to act as a drain. Make sure that isn't blocked.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I store my primary blower in an unheated garage. After brushing what snow I can get to and letting it run for a couple of minutes, I put it in the garage and cover it with a quilted moving blanket. Seems to hold in just enough heat to melt the rest of the snow, so the next time out, it's ready to go. MH


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Its amazing how strong ice can be. I brush as snow off as I can see then put a radient space heater on it for a half hour after use. Before use I use the same heater for a half hour prior to use. I figure if anything froze the heater softens it up to allow things to move freely.


----------

